
Digital Ocean Networking Issues Due to Internet Backbone Provider Outage - subpar
https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/3rcxl72y4mrp
======
mike_d
CenturyLink has suffered a pair of fiber cuts that are impacting their network
nationwide. Word is the damage is extensive.

\--- __* CASCADED EXTERNAL NOTES 21-Apr-2020 15:48:56 GMT From CASE: 18572279
- Event The Transport NOC reports that one Field Operations team is set to
arrive in Milwaukee, WI momentarily, and the secondary Field Operations team
remains in transit to the gateway facility in Zion, IL. An ETA of 17:00 GMT
remains expected.

Update: Network Operations Center reports that services are impacted by
multiple fiber cuts that are impacting the CenturyLink network. Field
Operations and all necessary repair personnel have arrived to the first fiber
cut location and are currently working to pull in the slack on the fiber span.
Approximately 3,000 feet of new fiber will be required to pulled in.

------
Tostino
This is hitting me hard, most of our infrastructure is unavailable and I am
pretty much unable to do anything about it at the moment.

~~~
codegeek
You are not alone. I have already received tons of angry emails from our
clients :(. Not a good last 30 mins or so.

------
tyit999
[https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/3rcxl72y4mrp?u=b3l...](https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/3rcxl72y4mrp?u=b3lscnqqyzbm)

------
xref
More ticket updates are appearing in this Reddit thread. Fiber splicing is
ongoing

[https://old.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/g5h8ho/level3_o...](https://old.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/g5h8ho/level3_outage_chicago/fo3xw9z/)

------
mxuribe
Ugh, recently started a new job...Today was launch day for the first project
that i got handed on this new job...and then this now. I'm not fully blaming
DO, since it seems to be backbone/upstream provider, but it still hurts.

------
kshanadi
Anyone hear from DO on when the expect it to come back?

~~~
codegeek
[https://twitter.com/DOStatus](https://twitter.com/DOStatus)

------
ddimitrov53
Does anyone have a link to a statement from the provider? Or at least their
name?

~~~
acj
Not an official statement, but CenturyLink/Level3 is reporting service
disruptions due to a fiber cut.

[https://twitter.com/CenturyLinkHelp/status/12526545920699514...](https://twitter.com/CenturyLinkHelp/status/1252654592069951488)

------
codegeek
This is really bad for us. Lot of our infrastructure sites are down. Oops.

------
egberts1
Wonder if Github is affected by this somehow.

------
spsrich2
I am getting severely screwed by this

------
marcellus777
[https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-
center/creat...](https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-
center/create-and-activate-aws-account/)

~~~
heliodor
If you have a statement to make, please put it in words so we can have a
proper debate. Otherwise, as you see, you're getting downvoted.

